# Truck Canoe Rack Plans Help



## IFLY4U (Mar 20, 2009)

I am looking for ideas and or plans on building a canoe rack for my truck. It is a full size Chevrolet short bed and I need to be able to carry a 4 wheeler in it at the same time as the canoe. Any help would be appreciated. It can be welded.
Gary


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't have plans, but I have seen people who build what is essentially a wooden pipe rack, and use it for carrying canoes.

Essentially a frame that fits into hold down holes in your bed.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Mar 20, 2009)

*I agree with Twenty five ought six*

A wooden rack would be the cheapest route out and work as good


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 20, 2009)

There's some good ideas here:
www.georgiakayakfishing.com    on their forum.
I'm not sure how to get directly to their forum - Randy is an active member there and could tell you.Send him a pm - he'd be glad to help you.


----------



## fishshocker (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.yakima.com/racks/kayak-rack/product/8002589/drydock.aspx

i've got one of these i'll sell ya for $150.  I've carried 2 sea kayaks and a canoe on it.  i've sold the kayaks and i'm wanting to sell the canoe so I don't have a need for it anymore


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have these:

http://www.yakima.com/racks/kayak-rack/product/8001137/outdoorsman-300.aspx

And I haul kayaks every weekend all over the place.  These are the best IMO.


----------

